# Monty Python Coconut Bike Clomper



## Goldenrod (Aug 24, 2016)

Around 2012 a company in England made these but they are now out of business but they talk about making another version.  My friend and I couldn't wait so we designed our own.  I decorated as a Steam Punk machine with Bigfoot falling off the horse, which looks more like the Roadrunner. 
         It will be mounted on a bike with off set axels so it will buck.  A horse or cow head , tail and manure bag will make it into a parade vehicle. I hope to make four and have a rodeo skit.   You can go to Utube / trotify.com to see one working.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2016)

Talented people kill me....


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 23, 2021)

Bump


----------

